# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  نظرتون در مورد این رشته ها؟

## saeed konkur 92

من این رشته ها رو نمیخوام بزنم.با اینکه در دانشگاه تهران و بهشتی و سایر دانشگاه های برتر میتونم اونا رو قبول شم.
بخاطر بازکارشون نمیزنم.
پرتودرمانی(رادیوتراپی)
علوم آزمایشگاهی
شنوایی
بینایی
اتاق عمل
هوشبری
پرستاری
علوم تغذیه.

نظرتون چیه؟

----------


## saeed konkur 92

جواب بدین
دارم انتخاب رشته رو وارد سایت میکنم.
ممنون

----------


## Amiir

الان دقیقا ما باید چی بگیم؟؟!!

----------


## محمدرضا 95

علوم آزمایشگاهی و پرستاری و بینایی که خوبه !

----------


## M o h a m m a d

خب شما که گفتین نمیخوام بزنم دیگه چرا میپرسی؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## design46

تغذیه که خوبه

----------


## علی کنکوری

این چه تاپیکیه دیگه.خب وقتی میگی اینارو نمیرم.اصن ماهی 100 میلیون درامدشه. وقتی نمیری دیگه چی میگی.عجب روزگاری شده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!

----------


## 1233211

سلام رتبه ی سهمیه ی منطقه 1 شده 10000 اولویت اولمو زدم بین الملل اصفهان پزشکی به نظرتون قبول میشم 
لطفا کمک کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سودی

*بچه ها نظرتون راجب رشته مدیریت چیه؟؟؟
بنظرتون کدوم گرایش از همه بهتره؟؟؟؟؟
از نظر بازار کاری و درآمد؟؟؟
توروخدااااااااا کمکم کنین.*

----------

